# skiing near radium hot springs???



## alliebrian (Oct 17, 2007)

Is there good expert skiing near Radium Hot Springs??  Would there be enough snow in the end of Dec?  Thanks.

Karen


----------



## calgarygary (Oct 17, 2007)

Panorama would be the best in the area.  They have a women's world cup scheduled at the end of Nov. so hopefully Dec. will give you decent skiing.

Here's a link:  Panorama


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 17, 2007)

My understanding is that Panorama is a great ski resort about 20 miles SW from Radium hot springs.

 There should be so much snow by late dec you'll have no problems.


----------



## kevinjanny (Oct 17, 2007)

Lake Louise would be about an hour drive from Radium.  Lots of terrain so you won't get bored.  They also get more snow than Panorama.


----------



## Tacoma (Oct 18, 2007)

Another possibility is Kicking Horse Resort in Golden, BC.  It will also be about an hour will rarely be crowded so it's good for the weekend.  It does however have quite steep terrain.  A few years ago my kids ski instructor said it even scared her in places.

Joan


----------



## eal (Oct 19, 2007)

My son grew up skiing around Calgary and gradually outgrew most of the Rockies ski hills.  Now he lives in Vancouver and does Whistler, but he says that Kicking Horse is the best place he has ever skied, bar none.


----------



## calgarygary (Oct 19, 2007)

eal said:


> My son grew up skiing around Calgary and gradually outgrew most of the Rockies ski hills.  Now he lives in Vancouver and does Whistler, but he says that Kicking Horse is the best place he has ever skied, bar none.



First time that I have seen Nakiska, Lake Louise, etc. described as "hills".  I know the skiing at whistler/blackcomb is great but I wouldn't mislead people into believing that the Rockies resorts are hills.


----------



## eal (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry,
That's just my kids' lingo.  I suspect it comes from the early days of ski lessons at Paskapoo


----------



## kevinjanny (Oct 19, 2007)

Kicking Horse is awesome.  It has great natural snow conditions.  It was built on a former heli-ski area.  Also, they have a gondola from the base to the peak, about 4300 feet of vertical,  so you spend less time riding the lifts and more time on the mountain.


----------



## RandRseeker (Oct 22, 2007)

*Skiing near Radium*

There are at least five great ski hills within just over an hour's drive from Radium Hot Springs.  Lake Louise, Sunshine at Banff, Panorama just west of Invermere, Kicking Horse in Golden, and Kimberley Ski Hill.  All are world class hills and all will have lots of snow by the end of December.


----------



## JRS (Nov 16, 2007)

Kicking horse is for the daring, period.  I loved it, no longer 18, lungs and legs not in shape like back then.  Anyways, if you want a true challenge, choose this.  If not, try some of the others, they're all good and the others are mostly groomed.  Kicking horse will kick your behind if you're not ready for it .....


----------

